# Veritas Jointer Fence



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I just bought and received it. Best $50 bux I've spent this year on a tool.

With a tuned plane, I set the throat to a fairly aggressive cut. Two quick strokes on a piece of scrap - square. Like perfect. 

If you are looking for something like this, this is it. I am really incredibly happy.

So, anybody want a craftsman 6" jointer?


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

So how do you hook it on?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have this fence. I wish is had an option to screw the fence on with small clamps like I saw on a vintage Stanley plane. I did not win that auction.

The fence can really help to get a nice square edge.

My problem with the fence is my muscles. I tend to have a curved push and my force is greater than the strength of the magnets.

Now if only I could train myself to push straight... :icon_smile:

I used this with my Record No. 5 first and got an edge which was slightly off. When I checked the sides of the plane with my square, it turned out the side I installed the fence was machined slightly out of square, and this was the reason not the fence. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Snaglpuss said:


> So how do you hook it on?


Two magnets on the fence.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

there's two magnets and a set screw which stops at the hump, locking the fence into place.

dave, did you have the set screw? i have a fairly light but firm stroke. i am not experiencing what you did at all. my technique must be different.

i also found that there is no need for a clamp of any sort with that set screw.

lastly, you can square the iron to the fence so the the ill-machined side can be compensated for.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> there's two magnets and a set screw which stops at the hump, locking the fence into place.
> 
> dave, did you have the set screw? i have a fairly light but firm stroke. i am not experiencing what you did at all. my technique must be different.
> 
> ...


Yes I have the set screws in place. They help to keep the fence from moving laterally.

I feel it is my stroke pushing the plane in a curve and forcing the fence to disconnect.

I like to use a plane with my left hand. My stroke wants to curve to the left, so I needed to use the fence on the right side of the plane, which happens to be slightly out of square.

I can use the fence by only pushing with the left hand on the tote and the right hand on the fence, but then at times I do not have enough force to make a consistent cut.

I had also tried using my Record No. 5 in a shooting board I built. Same issue is that I want to use this with the left hand so the right side is on the board.

If I use the shooting board now, I have to use my Veritas Low Angle Smoother, which has accurately machined sides. Both are square.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Yes I have the set screws in place. They help to keep the fence from moving laterally.
> 
> I feel it is my stroke pushing the plane in a curve and forcing the fence to disconnect.
> 
> ...


hmmmmm. no chance of lapping the side out of square?

how do you determine if you are right or left handed using say a #5? which position would my left be in - left hand forward or back?

if the plane is binding up then maybe lowering the depth of cut would help. I would think anyways.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> hmmmmm. no chance of lapping the side out of square?
> 
> how do you determine if you are right or left handed using say a #5? which position would my left be in - left hand forward or back?
> 
> if the plane is binding up then maybe lowering the depth of cut would help. I would think anyways.


I may be able to lap the plane square, I have pondering doing so, I just have not got around to trying this. It would allow me to use the plane on the shooting board.

I have a strong preference to hold a plane with the tote in my left hand and the knob in my right hand. My right arm may be my problem this may be the arm pushing away.

I recently purchased a vintage Stanley No. 45 and only when I came to use it did I realise it was designed for a right handed person. Tote in the right hand, knob in the left. Backwards for me. Drat. :huh:

I agree tweaking the depth of cut may help.

For the readers, I like the Veritas fence, I feel I am the cause of my own problem in using the fence.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Here you go - St Johns Bay Tool Company
Joiner Fence



Available 3 ways – rough casting, rough kit and finished fence



Fits all Stanley type planes from #3 to #8. Fence attaches to either side of your plane and allows you to set for variable angles or a perfect 90 degrees, then cut smooth perfect edges. Fences made from the finest silicon bronze.



Rough casting: $35.95

Rough Kit: $50.95

Finished Fence: $89.95


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Art, thanks for that info. I just visited the site and found they also manufacture Stanley reproduction replacement parts, great looking infill planes, kits for infill planes and many used tools as well.

Just a note though, it is St. James Bay Tool Co, not St. Johns. Anyway, here is the link to the site.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/bedrock-608-fence/


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very cool. I will have to keep this in mind.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/bedrock-608-fence/


yes, but i don't want to drill thru my planes


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> yes, but i don't want to drill thru my planes[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree. The holes where there when I bought it. I have seen shop made fences made without the need for holes.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> > yes, but i don't want to drill thru my planes[/QUOTE
> >
> > I agree. The holes where there when I bought it. I have seen shop made fences made without the need for holes.
> 
> ...


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

gideon said:


> timetestedtools said:
> 
> 
> > Understood on that. But, for $50 I got something which works perfect out of the box. Don't need to engineer something like that.
> ...


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> gideon said:
> 
> 
> > True. I tend to lean toward tool rehab as my hobby. I love building and rehab'ing hand planes.
> ...


----------

